# some new pics of my car...



## nj2alaska (Aug 4, 2009)

just got the car like a week ago... its pretty fun..i didnt put anything into it yet... but probably will do some minor things eventually...

btw just signed up on this site... seems pretty cool


----------



## brookz (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice background with an amazing car!
You should probably blur out ur license plate and resize the images...


----------



## WillyR (Oct 19, 2009)

brookz said:


> Nice background with an amazing car!
> You should probably blur out ur license plate and resize the images...



Seriously man those images are HUGE!

But nice car, wish you the best with [email protected]


----------

